# 1 TB Bolt-stock drive



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone have the 1 TB Bolt? I'm curious what drive comes in it. My assumption is the WD WD10JUCT.


----------



## Jah_Rules (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't know if it was the 1TB Bolt, but, someone posted this on another thread -

The drive is a WD500LUCT, 5400 RPM 'laptop sized' drive. Opening this thing is a *****, and I'm a pro. Lots of tiny clips to release. I had to use a spudger. Unless you know what you are doing, I don't recommend opening it. At the very least, take your time doing it.

Picture of the drive http://i.imgur.com/xO7kXfZ.jpg


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Correct.



Blakeintosh said:


> Does anyone have the 1 TB Bolt? I'm curious what drive comes in it. My assumption is the WD WD10JUCT.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

markjrenna said:


> Correct.


Second confirmation of correct.
The 1TB drive is a WD10JUCT.










The 500 GB drive is a WD500LUCT


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

The unit is kind of difficult to open at first glance, but someone posted a YouTube video of how to change the hard drive in the Bolt. Just search for it, and it has a very detailed video on how to change the hard drive. For me, it was very easy. The hardest part (which took about 5 minutes) was to close the top part to make it flush with the back.

And you may have to move the clips to the end of the hard drive (because the replacement hard drive is bigger)


----------

